# puta da minha vida



## Baba1987

Hello!  I wondered if anyone can translate the following for me... (European portugese)

"(Name) ods, a puta de minha vida"

I think I've worked it out but it's been written in relation to an actual person so I wondered if there is any circumstances in which this could not be as offensive as I think it is?!

Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

Well, I don't know about European, but here it can offensive and somehow humorous, I mean, naughty.


----------



## Archimec

I don't recognize "ods" as a Portuguese word.
It sounds offensive indeed if, as you say, it is addressed to an actual person, but more context would be necessary to be sure.


----------



## Baba1987

Thanks for your comments! 
It's been painted on a wall alongside a friends name (by her ex...),  I wasn't sure whether it would be a slur or a joke, or even a compliment as Google translate is rubbish! Basically, my question is, if someone said this about you, should you be offended?


----------



## Vanda

Generally, yes, I would, in any cirscumstance.


----------



## Archimec

It seems to be a very nasty message.
Literally, "...ods? my life's whore" (Are you sure it's written "ods"?)


----------



## Baba1987

It looks like either ODS or ODC, hard to tell. I read somewhere else that ODS is short for overdose... Or maybe it is unrelated to the rest. 
So the translation 'my life's whore', what does that actually mean? Why not just whore? Where does the 'my life' bit fit in? Sorry for all the questions but I don't want to cause any probs by giving wrong info!
TY


----------



## Archimec

I'm not quite sure what he meant by that. (The bitch who screwed my life?)


----------



## Baba1987

Aargh,  I was hoping there might be some other way it could be construed, like my bitch for life, bitch of my life or something like that. Looks like I have to be the bearer of bad news! Thanks


----------



## Archimec

Perhaps you're right. Perhaps the message is positive after all, as you suggest. I must say that the Portuguese is not clear, in my opinion.
(It all depends how the relationship ended, I believe.)


----------



## Archimec

Here I am again. 
"My bitch for life" would perhaps be a good alternative.


----------



## Baba1987

Oh, I still have no idea! If anyone has any other comments I'd be grateful! Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Take it as offensive, it is safer.


----------



## mglenadel

If it is an ex, it's pretty likely it's offensive (to call her "puta" probably means she cheated on him — perhaps often — she's a 'whore', then). And if it is graffitied on a wall, it's the same as shouting it, so, yes, offensive.


----------



## Carfer

I'm not sure whether _'puta_' refers to the woman or to life. '_Puta da minha vida_' is a quite common Portuguese way of talking about an unendurable life (or about something else for that matter), so the sentence could be read as _'(name)  harmed somehow ('ods') my unsufferable/fucking life_'. I wouldn't venture to say what _'ods_' might unquestionably mean. Characters may have been ommited either out of the shame of writing the word in full  or because whoever did that was in a hurry trying not to be caught in the act. '_Fds_', for instance, is a quite common way of shortening _'foda-se_' and its variants. Therefore, '_(name) you fucked my fucking life' _is possible as well if the '_o'_ looks like a badly shaped '_f_'. I would say that word spacing and the shape of characters would come in handy to understand the real meaning of the sentence, that's to say a photo would be usefull.


----------



## Archimec

More than a message addressed to your friend, who he knew she couldn't understand it, I see it as a crude expression of resentment and frustration.


----------



## Aluno 1%

Archimec said:


> I don't recognize "ods" as a Portuguese word.
> It sounds offensive indeed if, as you say, it is addressed to an actual person, but more context would be necessary to be sure.





Archimec said:


> It seems to be a very nasty message.
> Literally, "...ods? my life's whore" (Are you sure it's written "ods"?)


Que tal de esta sugestão para o *ODS, my; Oldest Dear Son? ...rsrs

Espero que gostes.

Silvestre.

Cumprimentos
e
Much Love

Diga-se de passagem ;

Não é nenhuma medida de saúde ser bem ajustado a uma sociedade profundamente doente. ~J.K.


----------



## Baba1987

I would add a photo but I've no idea how to on here! Basically I came across the photo on facebook (it was written in the background) so I'm sure it wasn't meant to be seen by anyone. But they have remained friends so obviously if he feels this way about her I'm a little concerned...


----------



## mglenadel

Maybe ods is really O.D.S., as in the girls initials. Or it could be something else entirely. The real question is what do you need it for? Are you just curious, do you have to actually translate it? If you are curious, you may very well never know it unless you go and ask the guy who wrote it. If you have to translate it, you're pretty much in the same situation.


----------



## Baba1987

I'm just worried for the friend it mentions, I'd rather she knew if he felt like this about her! But you're right, I suppose the only person that could confirm it would be the author


----------



## LucasBap

I think it's an insult.

 "A puta da minha vida". I interpret that as "the most important whore in my life". So, as long she is not a prostitute, that's offensive.


----------



## Baba1987

Thank you all!


----------



## Baba1987

Update for info. 

I managed to get someone to translate it in person... Apparently 'puta de minha vida' is a well known slang phrase equivalent to 'my fucking life'. Obvs puta on its own means bitch but in this sentence its different.


----------



## Vanda

Well, we have a very common saying like: estou puta da vida= (I am terribly mad). But in the context we have above we'd never dream of it.


----------



## xiskxisk

I confirm. A puta da minha vida means my fucking life.


----------



## Archimec

"puta de/da vida!" (life is a bitch) parece-me ser mais usado (por assim dizer...) do que "puta de/da minha vida", mas no caso em discussão, "puta" é dirigida a uma pessoa em particular, qualificando a pessoa, não a vida.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Archimec said:


> "puta de/da vida!" (life is a bitch) parece-me ser mais usado (por assim dizer...) do que "puta de/da minha vida", mas no caso em discussão, "puta" é dirigida a uma pessoa em particular, qualificando a pessoa, não a vida.



E diz-se tal coisa em Portugal? Por cá não se ouve. Soaria uma tradução forçada do Inglês. Aqui diríamos antes_ "A vida é foda"._


----------



## Archimec

Por meu lado nunca ouvi em Portugal a versão brasileira, pelo menos no meu tempo.


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Por meu lado nunca ouvi em Portugal a versão brasileira, pelo menos no meu tempo.



Também não, quase jurava que ninguém diz isso. 
Quanto à qualificação, se a frase se refere à vida do próprio autor, acho natural que diga _'puta da minha vida_'. '_Puta de vida_' faria mais sentido se funcionasse como uma espécie de  interjeição e não me parece, por isso, muito coerente com a estrutura da frase. Contudo, sem saber o que é _'ods_', não tenho certeza sobre a quem _'puta'_ se refere. Em todo o caso, Baba parece já ter resolvido a questão.


----------

